# strikes me as funny



## artart47 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ever have some little thing that sticks in your mind and makes you crack up every time you think of it?
There is a post where some one is ragging about toothless, pick-up driving scrappers with chemicals in soda bottles...
Geo posted a response that he ended with something like " now where did I set my pepsi down"
Every time I here the word pepsi, this image of a guy rummaging through a bunch of chemicals on a workbench looking for his pepsi pops in my head and I bust up. Happened here in denny's the other day. People told the waitress They wanted a pepsi and I lost it! 
People already think I'm a few fries short of a happy meal around here, and now add this pepsi thing!
Don't know why it's so funny to me
artart47


----------



## Smack (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL you need to put that one a little further back in the memory banks.


----------



## butcher (Dec 21, 2013)

This reminds me of something funny, but not so funny, I use canning jars in the lab, one day I brought some silver in a jar into the house to show it to the wife, Now I cannot remember what the silver solution was, but I remember it was clean and in the latter stages recovery or of refining, I sit it down by the computer, started reading the forum, getting lost in reading posts on the forum.

I also normally have a cup of coffee when I read the forum, often drinking from canning jars.

Well without taking my eyes off of what I was involved in reading on the computer screen, I grabbed the cup to sip some coffee, it tasted like dirt, then I realized what I had taken a swallow of, I guess my stomach acid made it back to silver chloride, luckily beside a heavy slight upset stomach (probably more from the thought than the actual silver) I had no bad effects, I was lucky, and this taught me a lesson, do not have drinks in the lab, and do not bring solutions from the lab to where I have drinks.


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 23, 2013)

My mom told me once that, when I was a little boy (I'm now 55), I picked up a Pepsi bottle containing gasoline that my dad had left on the porch. He had been working on our lawn mower. She saw me and stopped me just before I took a drink from it.

That story has stuck with me and I label everything in my lab. It sometimes takes me a few weeks until I have time to get back to a project and, when I do, it's nice to have a label telling me what I was in the middle of.


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 23, 2013)

That Pepsi line from the same quote hits me the same way. I am a BIG Pepsi fan, so every time I reach for one, I get a weird smile on my face. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Dec 23, 2013)

I use to do specialty coating and had a crew of 5-6 people heading from Dallas back to B'ham one time in a Ford work van. On the way i don't like to stop every hour for people to have to use the bathroom so some of the guys like to relive themselves in a soda bottle. Yep! you guessed it! One nite we are heading back to bama after a weeks hard work and the guys like to sleep while i drove back. One of them woke up half asleep and started digging around on the shelf's for his drink which was among the 100's of bottles back there that i bitched about them cleaning up. He took a big old swoller of what he though was Mt Dew and threw up all over the other guys that were asleep choking and gagging about 3 o'clock in the morning. That was a classic! :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 24, 2013)

http://vimque.com/img/886d2add0dcbf4a34496.png


----------

